
America Is Losing Its Grip - DiabloD3
http://nautil.us/issue/45/power/raising-the-american-weakling
======
jdavis703
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13635713](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13635713)

